# Currently, I'm thanking the Google Gods for allowing me to find this website.



## lunardeitiesx (Nov 11, 2013)

Good Evening, or maybe even Good Morning, depending on where you're from. 

My name's Delaney, 17, and I am so incredibly thankful for finding this site. When I was younger, maybe thirteen, I was on teenagewriters constantly. All the time. I never stopped. Today, I decided to try to get back into a writing forum, and was slightly depressed for a few minutes when I realized the forum was barely active anymore. I use the term "barely" lightly; No one had posted more than once every two weeks since 2012. But after about 1.2 minutes of Google'ing, I discovered this. And this, this is nice. I've browsed some of the YA fiction and poetry, and I'm sold, the writers on here are wonderful. _So_ excited, ahh. 

I hope I can learn and grow to my best ability on this site, and I'm excited to read the other postings. It's currently 2:24am, and I'm exhausted. This night owl needs to fly off to sleep. Hi, hey, hello, all that. Nice to find you all. c:


----------



## PiP (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning from sunny Portugal and warm welcome to WF. The Google Gods work in mysterious ways, so glad you found us.  You will find WF a friendly community, and regardless of age there is something for everyone. 

PiP


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome:I discovered this site through Google as well. It is pleasantly strange how you can go from nowhere to a whole new world in the blink of an eye. i found that it has expanded my field of intrests as well. Good luck and welcome to the forums.:congratulatory:


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey and welcome lunardeitiesx!  ... You should find this site is pretty active, as most of us are locked in here by the mods due to past misdemeanours! We have little else to do but post to pass the time.

I've been here for around three months now, and I am awed by just how much time the other members are prepared to spend helping the less able, such as me. - I see the difference in my prose already.

It'll be good to see you post in a few threads that catch your interest.


----------



## Whisper (Nov 11, 2013)

Your welcome.
What do you mean I'm not a God? :blue:


----------



## bookmasta (Nov 11, 2013)

lunardeitiesx said:


> Good Evening, or maybe even Good Morning, depending on where you're from.
> 
> My name's Delaney, 17, and I am so incredibly thankful for finding this site. When I was younger, maybe thirteen, I was on teenagewriters constantly. All the time. I never stopped. Today, I decided to try to get back into a writing forum, and was slightly depressed for a few minutes when I realized the forum was barely active anymore. I use the term "barely" lightly; No one had posted more than once every two weeks since 2012. But after about 1.2 minutes of Google'ing, I discovered this. And this, this is nice. I've browsed some of the YA fiction and poetry, and I'm sold, the writers on here are wonderful. _So_ excited, ahh.
> 
> I hope I can learn and grow to my best ability on this site, and I'm excited to read the other postings. It's currently 2:24am, and I'm exhausted. This night owl needs to fly off to sleep. Hi, hey, hello, all that. Nice to find you all. c:


Ironically, I discovered WF by accident. I just typed in writingforums.com and the rest is history. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Jeko (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to WF, lunardeitiesx. Like PiP said, you'll find the forum supportive no matter what your age, ability and interests are.

Once you've made ten posts, you can post things in the Workshops and creative boards. Hope to see you around!


----------

